# Gilmour @ 6 months



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Just a little running, eating nasty stuff (yuk!), and pestering the cat 

Notice that it's Ronin that instigates all the roughhousing! They are actually getting along quite well now, and Ronin has started trying to do his little trick he used to do with Comet, jumping up and grabbing Gilmour around the neck so he can carry him around the house 

G-Man is just a bit too short yet for it to be workable LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHOhuGqi36M


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Great video!! Have to pick up that loose leaf or grass or clump of dirt. And I only want to play with the cat...why won't it play with me???? He is adorable!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I see alot of good training with Gilmour in that training. Coming when you whistled and giving the nasty stuff when you wanted him to give it up. Ronan loves Gilmour and you can see that too, he just cant let it show when he is outside and another cat might see him. LOL 
love your two


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Great video! I forgot how much energy puppies have!! That kitty is such a tease...


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ronin certainly knows how to tease Gilmour. Very cute video of a very busy busy boy.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Gilmour is adorable. I love to watch them when they have the zoomies! Ronin is awfully handsome, too!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Gilmour is a happy, darling pup!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Yeah, he is isn't he  I've always been particular to Seal Points or Chocolate Points. Podo, who I lost at 16 years, was a Seal Point.

But at the time I could not find a Chocolate or Seal Point. I have no regrets now. He's grown up to be a beautiful Siamese and has a wonderful personality.

I can't see myself owning a cat breed other than a Siamese. They are just so different. Vocal. Almost dog-like in their behavior. Very, VERY attached to their primary owners. If they have a fault, it could be that they sometimes tend to be a one-person breed, but the bond to that one person is life-long and **** hear human in nature.

And they are actually FUN to own. They can be real knuckleheads in their antics. Mine have always loved to have their tummies rubbed. You try that with a lot of other breeds and you get a sliced up hand for your troubles! They love to instigate. They are the class clown. All of this is what makes me love the breed so much.

And those big, beautiful blue eyes... Awesome!

Trivia Question. Anyone know why Siamese have 'points' that are darker than the rest of their bodies?

Answer: All Siamese have a genetic thing that causes their fur to be darker where the temperature at that part of the body is low. That is why they always have the colored tails and ears.

In fact, the easiest way to tell if your Siamese is overweight is if the majority of his body fur starts to match his ears and tail. The additional fat insulates the fur from his normal body temperature, and starts to turn point color.



desilu said:


> Gilmour is adorable. I love to watch them when they have the zoomies! Ronin is awfully handsome, too!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I got off my butt and mowed the grass today. Afterward he had a zoomie session in the back yard that dwarfs what's in this video  There was nothing to distract him from his exercise


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Too cute, love the video!


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

NuttinButGoldens said:


> Yeah, he is isn't he  I've always been particular to Seal Points or Chocolate Points. Podo, who I lost at 16 years, was a Seal Point.
> 
> But at the time I could not find a Chocolate or Seal Point. I have no regrets now. He's grown up to be a beautiful Siamese and has a wonderful personality.
> 
> ...



I absolutely love Siamese cats. I had a seal point for almost 17 years - her name was Pounce. She loved to sit on the top of the china cabinet and play catch with a tennis ball. I threw it up, she snagged it with her claws. I sure miss her talking to me. We could really hold a great conversation!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

My Mom's first Siamese was 21 (or 23, I forget now) when he died, and it took a butt-head in a chevy blazer to take him out. The guy had an argument with his wife or something, stormed out, jumped in, and just backed up without even looking. There were also kids all over the place 

He was a cancer survivor (successfully treated a year prior) too.

Her second made it to 16 and died from kidney failure we suspect was caused by the big pet-food fiasco that happened that year. She lost all 3 of her cats in one year to the same thing 

We're not sure, but when Podo died at 16 we think he just pushed himself too hard outside and died from heat stroke.

I always worry about Ronin as he's an indoor/outdoor cat. No choice because of the dog door. He does seem to have pretty good smarts about him and most of the time stays in the yard somewhere.



desilu said:


> I absolutely love Siamese cats. I had a seal point for almost 17 years - her name was Pounce. She loved to sit on the top of the china cabinet and play catch with a tennis ball. I threw it up, she snagged it with her claws. I sure miss her talking to me. We could really hold a great conversation!


----------

